# Help ID this frog



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Trying to help a friend ID this frog. he said its about .5" and is unsure of the age. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Reticulated Auratus possibly?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Based on pattern he looks Dendrobates auratus reticulated, like Mppp said, but the size you indicate is too small for auratus. Unless he is a froglet.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

I think we've got it figured out. It's a juvi reticulated auratus. Thanks for the help all!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would have guessed vicentei.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with Jason, that is most certainly an Oophaga vincentei. Still on the rarer and pricier side


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not familiar with Vicentei, but based on the shape of the body, the pattern and the size, I think you've got it right. Oophaga vicentei, for me too.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

I would assume if you had a vicentei you'd know you had a vicentei. I'd lean towards a young reticulated auratus as well.

Pat


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya, I totally missed the identifying for a friend part. I was only looking at the pic. If it is a reticulated auratus, it's got some unusual coloring with those blue feet, deep green dorsum. I've never seen one that wasn't the typical Taboga gold-green/ avacado.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Since the question remains, why not ask your friend how he had this frog/froglet? Maybe if we go back to the seller, he can say whether young reticulated or vicentei.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Like Pat mentioned above,vicentei are higher end frogs, so it's pretty dubious that someone could buy one without knowing it. I guess there is a chance it somehow came in with a fish import, or something.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah the reason I'm leaning towards auratus is because they got it from a local pet shop. I'd be very surprised if they had o. Vincenti but I guess you never know. I'm going to go take a look at it in person this week and see if that helps.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

its possible. Strictley reptiles supplies alot of pet stores. Its possible it got mixed in with some pumilio or auratus.

!!Send it my way, I've got a mate to throw it in with!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks like O. vincenti to me. The body shape seems wrong for auratus even though the patterning is really similar to the reticulated. pdfCrazy is right, SR supplies a ton of stores and a mix up might have happened.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone have a good pic of O. Vincenti they can post?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Not green but will still give you an idea...










How large is the frog in question?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I found this. It is in Italian, but there are a lot of pics.

Oophaga vicenteii | TERRARIA


----------



## dooodlebug26 (Jan 6, 2015)

This is my frog that I had the op ask about. I got it from a local pet store and so far no one knows what it is for sure.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> its possible. Strictley reptiles supplies alot of pet stores. Its possible it got mixed in with some pumilio or auratus.
> 
> !!Send it my way, I've got a mate to throw it in with!!


Or it could be a hybrid as a certain known source of hybrids wholesales to the pet trade. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't think so, Ed. That frog doesn't have big enough "guns" to be TopGun™.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ruling out vicentei should be fairly easy. I'm doubtful that any auratus (except maybe days/week out of water metamorphs) are as small as adult vicentei, so if this frog is average pumilio size or larger, it isn't vicentei.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Spaff said:


> Ruling out vicentei should be fairly easy. I'm doubtful that any auratus (except maybe days/week out of water metamorphs) are as small as adult vicentei, so if this frog is average pumilio size or larger, it isn't vicentei.


Part of the problem is that the picture doesn't expand well and it is lacking the side profile to help determine the shape of the frog (at least to me). Squinting at a small picture can make it simpler to make a misidentification (at least for me). 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Ed said:


> Part of the problem is that the picture doesn't expand well and it is lacking the side profile to help determine the shape of the frog (at least to me). Squinting at a small picture can make it simpler to make a misidentification (at least for me).
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Assuming that it is climbing on a styrofoam background (eg. exo terra), I'd say O. vicentei based on pattern and size.


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Should most certainly be treated as though it were a hybrid since the origin is unknown.



Ed said:


> Or it could be a hybrid as a certain known source of hybrids wholesales to the pet trade.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


----------

